# Hi from Jonathan!



## jonathan.read2 (Dec 16, 2015)

Not usually one for forums but have made an exception for this forum as there seems to be a myriad of coffee knowledge on here. Basically I work in a vape shop, and we are opening a small cafe style vape lounge next week, as I am the company coffeeholic I have self appointed myself with the task of being in charge with making the drinks.

The machine we have is the Sage Oracle, which I have used a few times before in a demo but next week I'll be thrown in at the deep end and have to make drinks I've no experience in making before.

Have watched lots of YouTube barista training videos and hoping to find a few tips and tricks on here too.

I'm not aiming to be any sort of professional barrista, but I'm hoping to be able to provide customers with at least a half decent cup of coffee. Up til now I literally just drink my coffee black with no sugars, so it'll be a nice challenge to make other drinks for people.

Anyway, besides that I am 28 years old, like I said I work in a vape shop which for the unaware are electronic cigarettes. I also work with precious metals on the side and have a small jewellery workshop where I restore and make enamel jewellery.

I'll most likely be poking around tips and advice sections on the forum, and any pointers are welcome


----------

